# Kritische Sicherheitslücke in älteren SQL-Server-Versionen



## Newsfeed (23 Dezember 2008)

Microsoft warnt seine Kunden vor einer Sicherheitslücke in älteren Versionen seiner SQL-Server-Datenbank. Die Lücke ist bereits seit längerem bekannt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

